# Donkey with a crested mane



## Debbie Wiggins (Aug 8, 2007)

Crested mane--what to do to stop any further growth of a crested mane?

My donkey is 5 months pregnant. She is fat and I noticed what I think is

a crested mane. It is starting to lean towards one side. What causes this

and how do I stop it.


----------



## jdomep (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Debbie,

Sorry to say there is really nothing to do for them once they are over :no: They are caused from being over weight. We too had one who started to lean over when she was pg but it actually straightened up some once she got back to pre baby size. Gosh if we could develope something to stop that the donkey world would love us




:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Aug 8, 2007)

:saludando: Hi Debbie

welcome too



:

I have only ever heard/read that the Crest can never be reduced with diet....that it is ALWAYS the last to go when reducing weight...if it ever goes??

My girls have "thick" necks ...... you really have to monitor their food intake .... the problem is due to overfeeding ..... Donks thrive on over eating



:


----------



## Shari (Aug 9, 2007)

Ella is starting to get one too.... Just double fat crest at this point. Have her eating air just abouts...no way to cut back on the grass hay, she doesn't get much. Other than vitamins, she doesn't get anything else.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 9, 2007)

A crest comes from feeding a very rich high protein feed. Donkeys store the fat in there necks like a camel does in there hump, and if it stays there too long your not going to get rid of it and it becomes a crest. If the feeding program isnt changed and the crest contines it will eventually become a fallen crest (which means it is broken down in the middle). Donkeys are very easy keepers and if you want to feed donkeys treats...this is what I feed mine and they love them, plus they are a low-fat food animal crackers, ginger snaps, graham crackers, and carrots (its so remarkable how I can watch my donkeys diet but not my own :bgrin ..and believe me I need to lost ALOT of weight :bgrin



: ) Corinne


----------



## Debbie Wiggins (Aug 9, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> A crest comes from feeding a very rich high protein feed. Donkeys store the fat in there necks like a camel does in there hump, and if it stays there too long your not going to get rid of it and it becomes a crest. If the feeding program isnt changed and the crest contines it will eventually become a fallen crest (which means it is broken down in the middle). Donkeys are very easy keepers and if you want to feed donkeys treats...this is what I feed mine and they love them, plus they are a low-fat food animal crackers, ginger snaps, graham crackers, and carrots (its so remarkable how I can watch my donkeys diet but not my own :bgrin ..and believe me I need to lost ALOT of weight :bgrin
> 
> 
> 
> : ) Corinne


----------

